# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Ασφαλείας >  >  Πρόβλημα μπαταρίας κέντρου Siemens Sintony IC60

## bixbix

Αγαπητά μέλη του φόρουμ, αντιμετωπίζω το εξής πρόβλημα.

Μετά από 4 χρόνια λειτουργίας αλλάχτηκε η μπαταρία του κέντρου, έπειτα και από την σχετική ένδειξη στην οθόνη του πληκτρολογίου.
Μετά από δύο εβδομάδες έδωσε πάλι σφάλμα χαμηλής μπαταρίας και αλλάχθηκε εκ νέου η μπαταρία του κέντρου. Η ένδειξη αυτή επανήλθε μετά από σχεδόν δύο μήνες από τη δεύτερη αντικατάσταση μπαταρίας.
Ο εγκαταστάτης του συστήματος αποφάνθηκε ότι η μπαταρία δε φορτίζεται σωστά και χρειάζεται ολική αντικατάσταση του κέντρου του συναγερμού.
Είναι δυνατόν να επιδιορθωθεί η βλάβη αυτή ή μπορεί να ευθύνεται κάποιος άλλος παράγοντας;
Ο συναγερμός βρίσκεται εκτός εγγύησης.

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τις απαντήσεις σας.

----------


## panosvin

Μετρησες τι βγαζει στην εξοδο;

----------

vasilllis (12-07-18)

----------


## stam1982

Δημητρη καλως ηρθες,απο τη στιγμη που το εκανε σε σε δυο μπαταριες παει να πει οτι υπαρχει προβλημα.Αν εχει ασφαλεια στην εξοδο της μπαταριας θα πρεπει να ελεγχθει.Το επομενο που πρεπει να ελεγχθει ειναι η ταση φορτισης στα καλωδια που συνδεεται η μπαταρια.Αν ειναι προβλημα στην πλακετα μαλλον πας για αντικατασταση.

----------


## bixbix

Καλημέρα σε όλους!
Η μέτρηση με πολύμετρο με τη μπαταρία συνδεδεμένη στο κέντρο αλλά και εκτός αυτού έδειξε 11,7 V.
Επίσης ελέγχθηκε η ασφάλεια και δεν είναι καμμένη.
Στη πλακέτα του κέντρου αναβοσβήνει ένα πράσινο led.
Παρατήρησα ότι ο οπίσθιος φωτισμός της οθόνης του πληκτρολογίου δεν λειτουργεί όσο και αν αυξομειώνεται η ένταση από το συνδυασμό των αντίστοιχων πλήκτρων. Αντίθετα ο φωτισμός των πλήκτρων λειτουργεί κανονικά.
Αξίζει να δοκιμάσω μία ακόμη αντικατάσταση μπαταρίας;

----------


## Ste7ios

Έπρεπε να μετράς 13,6 με 13.8 V.

----------


## vasilllis

Μετρα αν ερχεται ταση στο κεντρο.

----------


## her

Δες αν σε διακοπή ρεύματος ο συναγερμός δουλεύει απο την μπαταρία. Αν δουλεύει μπορείς να βάλεις δίπλα απο τον συναγερμό σου ενα μικρό κουτί που θα έχει μέσα την μπαταρία και τον φορτιστή της. Και η έξοδος να πάει στην θεση της παλαιας μπαταρίας του συναγερμού

----------


## stam1982

Μετρα τις τασεις στην πλακετα με ολα τα μηχανηματα επανω.Ξεκινα να τα αφαιρεις ενα ενα και να μετρας ταση.Πριν απο ολα αυτα τη μπαταρια της σειρηνας την αλλαξες;

----------


## bixbix

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας.

@stam1982 αυτό είναι και το πιο σωστό, όταν βρω χρόνο θα το κάνω.

Δοκιμάζοντας τον συναγερμό διαπίστωσα ότι η μία εκ των δύο εξωτερικών σειρήνων δεν χτυπάει. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει καεί και να επηρεάζει την λειτουργία του συστήματος;
Διστάζω να την ανοίξω καθώς γνωρίζω ότι το κάλυμμά της λογικά θα είναι παγιδευμένο.

@vasilimertzani έρχεται κανονικά τάση από το δίκτυο.
@her σε διακοπή ρεύματος από τον γενικό του σπιτιού, ο συναγερμός δουλεύει για αρκετή ώρα, αλλά δεν γνωρίζω για πόσο μπορεί να κρατήσει καθώς δε γίνεται να αφήσω το σπίτι χωρίς ρεύμα για πάρα πολλή ώρα.

----------


## nestoras

Θα μπεις σε κατασταση προγραμματισμου και θα ανοίξεις τη σειρήνα.
Πρώτα να αλλάξεις μπαταρία στη σειρήνα και μετά να προχωρήσεις σε οτιδήποτε άλλο.

----------


## bixbix

Δηλαδή με P258369E μπορώ να ανοίξω το καπάκι της σειρήνας ή χρειάζεται και κάποια άλλη εντολή;

----------


## nestoras

Σε όλους τους πίνακες αν είσαι σε κατάσταση προγραμματισμού, ακυρώνονται οι συναγερμοί. Υποθέτω ότι το ίδο θα συμβαίνει και στον δικό σου.
Ελπίζω να ξέρεις μετά πως να βγεις από τον προγραμματισμό.
 :Smile:

----------


## bixbix

Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα με νέα στοιχεία. Αφού αντικαταστάθηκαν οι μπαταρίες κέντρου και σειρήνας, μετά από περίπου δύο μήνες παρουσιάστηκε πάλι το μήνυμα "battery low". Στην μπαταρία της σειρήνας μετρήθηκε τάση 13,2 V ενώ η μπαταρία του κέντρου έδειξε τάση 6,7 V. Η τελευταία αντικαταστάθηκε εκ νέου. Μήπως τελικά ευθύνεται ο μετασχηματιστής του κέντρου, στην έξοδο του οποίου η τάση μετρήθηκε 7,2 V με την καινούργια μπαταρία. Ο μετασχηματιστής φαίνεται στην παρακάτω φωτό:
mf.jpg
Εάν αντικατασταθεί με παρόμοιο τροφοδοτικό (π.χ. https://www.emimikos.gr/EI-40VA/) πιστεύετε ότι θα λυθεί το πρόβλημα ή πρέπει να αντικατασταθεί ολόκληρο το κέντρο;
Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τις απαντήσεις σας.

----------


## vasilllis

Δεν βλέπω φωτό ώστε να βοηθήσω.εσυ μετρήσεις την έξοδο του μετασχηματιστή 7,2; Υποθέτω στα DC μετρησες;

----------


## xsterg

ειναι φανερο οτι υπαρχει προβλημα στην τροφοδοσια. ειτε στον μετασχηματιστη, ειτε στην ανορθωση ειτε στην σταθεροποιηση.

----------


## bixbix

> ειναι φανερο οτι υπαρχει προβλημα στην τροφοδοσια. ειτε στον μετασχηματιστη, ειτε στην ανορθωση ειτε στην σταθεροποιηση.



Καλημέρα.
Αυτό καταλαβαίνω και εγώ. Είναι φυσιολογική η τάση των 7 V DC στην έξοδο του μετασχηματιστή; Μπορεί να επηρεάζεται από κάποια άλλη διάταξη και πώς μπορεί να ελεγχθεί;
Η φωτό του μετασχηματιστή που δε φαίνεται στο παραπάνω post:
https://imgur.com/a/dGpLnAM

----------


## vasilllis

φυσιολογικη ειναι αφου μετρας σε dc.σε ac θα μετρησεις.
Αν και ο μετασχηματιστης ειναι σπανιο εως αδυνατο να δινει εξοδο την μιση του ταση απο οτι ειναι σχεδιασμενος.
Επισης αποκλειεται να ειναι καμμενος αφου μετρας κανονικη ταση στην μια μπαταρια.Κατι εχει το κυκλωμα φορτισης της μπαταριας του κεντρου.Καποια φωτογραφια της main πλακετας υπαρχει?

----------


## stam1982

90% το προβλημα ειναι στο κυκλωμα φορτισης της μπαταριας.Αν καποιος μπορει να την επισκευασει καλως αλλιως πας για καινιυρια πλακετα.

----------


## gtkarch

Ζητώ την κατανόησή σας για το off topic αλλά είμαι σε επείγουσα κατάσταση.

Ξαφνικά πριν από 3 ημέρες μου έβγαλε System Check και διαβάζοντας τα  events βλέπω "RF Interference". Δεν λειτουργεί τίποτε ασύρματο, ούτε καν  τα τηλεχειριστήρια (pendant) και κάνοντας 2-3 reset μετά από 2-3  δευτερόλεπτα από το SYSTEM OK το γυρίζει πάλι σε System Check κ.ο.κ. Για  να τον ενεργοποιήσω άφησα μόνο μια ενσύρματη επαφή που έχω και  οπλίζω/αφοπλίζω από τον πίνακα. 

Έχει κανένας ιδέα περί τίνος πρόκειται;

----------


## stam1982

Αν δεν αναγνωριζει ολα τα ασυρματα τοβπιο πιθανο να εχει προβλημα ο δεκτης.

----------


## gtkarch

> Αν δεν αναγνωριζει ολα τα ασυρματα τοβπιο πιθανο να εχει προβλημα ο δεκτης.



Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.
Ξέρεις εάν γενικά επισκευάζεται (εάν αξίζει) ή πάω για άλλο πίνακα;

----------


## stam1982

Γιώργο δεν είναι έξτρα πλακέτα ο δέκτης;Βάλε μια φωτό από τον πίνακα.

----------


## vasilllis

Έξτρα είναι. Ας δει και τα καλώδια μια


(Άκυρο)Είναι ο ίδιος που είχε πρόβλημα φόρτισης;

----------


## ggr

Κατι αλλο που θα πρεπει να κοιταξεις ειναι ,αν οι ακροδεκτες που πανε στην μπαταρια εχουν πιασει αλατα.
Οποτε θα πρεπει να τους καθαρισεις.
Ειναι κατι που συμβαινει συχνα οταν παλιωσει πολυ η μπαταρια .Βαζοντας λοιπον πανω την καινουρια ,δεν κανει καλη επαφη λογω των αλατων ,με συνεπεια να μην φορτιζει σωστα.

----------


## IRF

Δες για αλλαγή ηλεκτρολυτικών  στο κύκλωμα ανόρθωσης-φόρτισης ή βάλε φωτογραφία όλης της πλακέτας να εντοπίσουμε τους «ύποπτους»

----------


## gtkarch

> Γιώργο δεν είναι έξτρα πλακέτα ο δέκτης;Βάλε μια φωτό από τον πίνακα.



Θα τον ανοίξω από Δευτέρα και θα τον φωτογραφίσω...

----------

